# Escambia 3-4-12



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Was going to go out and practice fish for an upcoming tournament, but thought better of it after last night's cold front blew through. So, NJD and I hit trusty old Escambia this morning. Had my doubts about it because I thought the cold front would put them down hard. Anyway, the worst thing today, was not the fish, but the wind. Man, I swear there were some gusts blowing to 35 knots. Pretty bad when there are whitecaps on the main river. So we tried to stay out of it the best we could and fished various spots around the river and it turned out to actually be a pretty good day. Final body count was 20 bass and one redfish. Had a really nice redfish on, but he bent one of the treble hooks on my crankbait that NJD told me to replace earlier (I was "no worries" I'll just bend it back). That was a GOOD fish. Anyway a nice day on Escambia, except for the wind. Best lure of the day were shallow crankbaits, followed by spinnerbaits and also caught a couple of random fish on jerk baits and one on a football jig. No worm fish. Here are a few pics.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on a fine day of fishing in not so good conditions, looks like you found the pattern. :thumbsup: 
I hope to wet a line up in Escambia or Blackwater once or twice this week.
Again congrats and thanks for posting your report.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

From the looks of the water behind you in the picture you got out of the wind pretty good. Nice looking fish, thanks for the post.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

AP was on fire today. Best day yet this year--regardless of the windy weather and muddy water. 

NJD


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great day in those conditions, I thought the cold front would shut them down myself...guess not!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was out there too and we seen u guys off the river, but didn't want to blow past you guys, so fished elsewhere. We boated 19 bass yesterday, but all of ours came on pretty much any kind of soft plastic. Trick worms and lizards boated the biggest ones. You had to get it real close to the bank and work it slow. After lunch, it was on fire. We tried cranks too, but must've been throwing the wrong color.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy777, 

Did you launch at Smith's? Good on you catching 19. Early on it was soft plastics for us too. Cranks were Parrot or Shad color. Gotta love those Trick Worms...

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, we launched at Smiths


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Whats the water temp on Escambia right now?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sunday it was 63 - 65. 

NJD


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Not toobad for a day fighting the wind!


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

nice job


----------

